# kenpo/kempo vs wing chun



## shaolin_al (Jul 28, 2011)

I was just curious at to the general differences between these styles? I'm not asking which is more effective, just as to the types of attack/defense each uses. If I need to be specific as to the style of kenpo either EPAK or Shaolin Kempo.


----------

